# new here some questions and an introduction



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

my names chuck im from illinois own a lawn mowing bussines recently i grabbd a yanmar ym240 missing the starter but pull starts easy and runs excellent 

it has sat some time and the rear 3pt was stuck first time i fired it up it raised till it bound up. got that fixed it was just jammed up from sitting. 

i did search google for botgh of these issues and didnt really find any definite answers. 

onto my questions... the pto will not engage i also noticed they have the hi/lo lever wired into the high position. im curious if these issues may be related. 

it seems as if in either the 540 or 1000 positions like it isnt going all the way in. i can feel it click but the pto shaft still spins freely. is there some kind of wet clutch in there? maybe stuck together or something?

if not any suggestions on what the issue may be with either of them. im sure mowing in high gear isnt prefferable.. 

also was curious if anyone knew which starters may cross over i have an ag junk yard near me but so far none of the smaller 3 cylinder engine starters fit this yanmar 


thanks for any reply's


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum chuckdoe, glad to have you here. Can't help you much with the PTO business, but that starter you are looking for would be the same one as on a John Deere JD750, 770, 850, 870, 900HC, 955, 970 and the 1070 I suspect. Be worth investigating.
Cheers


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Chuck not familar with Yanmar but might be able to find parts here.. http://www.hoyetractor.com/select-model.htm. They show your ym240 and several others.. Good luck. Aubrey


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Two good answers so far.

Yanmar has so many options in the transmission area it is hard to know for sure what you have. Hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

well the rear pto section of the tractor is about the simplets thing ive ever seen.

pulled it apart it was just stuck worked it around a few times sprayed some kroil on it worked it some more freed right up 

cant start it yet due to the rain (no pull starting) but hopefully the starter i ordered will fit when it comes in tomorrow. i found a few ac delco numbers for the starters.


the only hiccup was a u shaped rod that was laying in the oil along with a spring figured out the spring not the rod..... 

going looking for a diagram now to see if it needs to be yanked back apart.


----------



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

got the pto working, there was a i dunno what you call it id call it a cammed gear either way it was stuck got it loose changed a snap ring and the pto works. 


high gear pops out, thats why its wired in gear. low works fine they just have it wired into the high side to prevent it from popping out.

i have a cold start issue i cant quite figure out. pull starts fine wont key start when cold key starts all day long after.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Likely worn pins and holes in #4 and #25 in this drawing. If it can be held in you might want to move on. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/2000TRANSINT.htm

Are you using the compression release to aid in fast turnover when cranking? 

This time of year temperature shouldn't affect cold start much but is it equipped with the thermostart? http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/YM2000GLOW.htm


----------



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

how hard is it to change those parts? i wouldnt mind buying them some time as so far im only 1200 into this thing with a woods finish mower. 

i plan to use it saturday on my big mowing job.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

chuckdoe said:


> how hard is it to change those parts? i wouldnt mind buying them some time as so far im only 1200 into this thing with a woods finish mower.
> 
> i plan to use it saturday on my big mowing job.


Never done the job, only read of it. However, looking at the parts drawing I would classify it as major. Tractor split and transmission tear down.

If you wanted to private message Bruce Laten I feel like he could tell you all about it. Remember, it could be the ball detents in the shift fork shaft or worn or bent shift fork. Only you or someone there is going to be able to determine the exact cause of your problem. Bruce was an importer of the greys markets and has extensive knowledge. http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/members/bruce1966us.html

For what it is worth, I know of one gentleman that has been running a bungee cord holding his in gear for several years.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

So, the tractor will start if the engine is warm or hot then? 

If the tractor sat a long time, did you pour diesel condtioner (sort of like injector cleaner) in the tank? Does your tractor have glow-plugs that can heat up by pressing a button in to release after a few seconds or by turning the key a certain way to do the same? 

As for the starter, I had owned a JD850 (Yanmar engine 3T80). It's the same as a YM2500/YM2610. I opted for the beefier starter that is an Offset Gear type vs. the whimpy solenoid types. Most of these startes were made by Denso. The stronger ones actually fit on several of the import cars to the US and can be found at half the price of a tractor starter. So, the 1.4Kw starter I had dumped for the 2.0Kw starter. Never again had the cold start problem anymore. If your starter is 11-splined, I can send you the Denso p/n that will match up and use the same wire connections.  


BTW, welcome to the forums. Glad you went with a Yanmar. My neighbor has a MF with a Mitsubishi engine from the 80s. She is always calling her mechanic.


----------



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

its getting better as its started more. i bought a delco starter 170.00 bucks now i have a drain on the battery to find. and i put an oil pressure gauge on it yestarday cause the light kept flickering and im not to keen on the reading. hoping i was just using the wrong style gauge. 


if not then it will need an oil pump. so far ive had too take the pto apart and free parts up as well as the 3pt hydraulic. and just misc stuff unclog the radiator starter still need the proper fuel filter for it.. 


runs good thus far though


----------



## chuckdoe (Jun 10, 2014)

actually did some mowing with it today. something other then giant weed fields that is. it did a good job turning over grown grass into a yard again. left alot behind but thats to be expected it was probably 10 deep and i cut it down to about a 4. 


not the fastest way to mow but my zero turn would have had to do it twice.. 

she's a keeper.. time to look for some more implements i guess feedback appreciated

im considering a 4 ft brush hog.. and a small loader ill build a subframe of course ... any concerns or experience from anyone? ???


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might consider these folks for the best buy on a loader. Sub frame comes with it. http://www.coldwatertractors.com/loaders.html I have not read any bad feedback on them. Only good.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

chuckdoe said:


> im considering a 4 ft brush hog.. and a small loader ill build a subframe of course ... any concerns or experience from anyone? ???


If you buy new, expect to pay 2X to 4X the cost of used. Auctions and CL are attractive to find good deals. 

If you live near AL or TX, Fredricks Equipment has good pricing with the LMC line of implements. Shop around first.


----------

